# how to remove company lettering?



## turfguy87 (Dec 23, 2008)

I just purchased a dump and was wondering what the best and easiest way is to remove the previous company name and lettering from the outside of the vehicle. It appears to be raised and painted on lettering.

Thanks.


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Heat Gun...........


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

If its painted on, a heat gun will not work. Try small amounts of a oven cleaner or a paint thinner, yes oven cleaner, and see how that works. It WILL NOT, hurt your clear coat.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Butane lighter fluid, and a putty knife, and finger nails, and heat gun works well too!


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

maybe a fine grit sandpaper, wet maybe, just to get the main part off then the paint thinner or heat gun, just a thought


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

A VERY sharp razor blade and patience.
Heat gun won't work on paint...it works awesome on decals tho


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Get a new door for each side of the truck in a different color of what you currently have! Problem solved plus you now have a custom multicolored paint job on there!


----------



## streetscrapin16 (Feb 9, 2010)

Use laquer thinner. Then wax and buff the door and it will look like new.


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

Oven cleaner. Just did it on a retired firetruck that I bought. Use oven cleaner to get the paint off. Then clean with a mild Ajax and water. Then wax it. It worked great


----------



## BORIS (Oct 22, 2008)

Go to the auto parts store and get a 3m strip remover. It is a wheel that looks like wax and will remove any decal without messing up paint.


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

Its painted on lettering. The 3m strip remover doesnt work on that. i tried it.

The 3m works great on vinyl stick on lettering though


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

oven cleaner works best, but if it is single stage paint be carefull will take some paint off too, if it is clearcoat dont worry about it, anf buff anf wax after then you will be golden


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

as crazy as it sounds, oven cleaner works like a charm. had to clean off an entire van at work when we got a new van. oven cleaner took it off fairly easily and didnt harm the paint at all.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

Wet sand it off ! Go to the body supply store and get ya some of that 3-M
400 or so grit black wet sand paper !

Sand in one direction back and forth using plenty of water till lettering is gone.................

Buff off with some compound when finished.

This method works best with single stage enamel paint jobs.
It can be done with the base/clear coat paint jobs too but finesse must be used
and you will usually burn thru the clear a bit...............


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

Or use oven cleaner and dont burn through anything


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Carefully use a razor blade scraper to remove the buildup. Then use rubbing compound to remove the shadow of the branding. You may have to do the whole vehicle to get it to look right. The paint under the branding will be original so it will stand right out..Some part stores have paint popper or air craft paint remover that will cause some stuff to flake right off. This might be of use to you.


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

Another vote for oven cleaner. 
I tried it because of advice from a customer of mine. She owns a professional signage shop. It works like a charm.


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

MickiRig1;1067535 said:


> Carefully use a razor blade scraper to remove the buildup. Then use rubbing compound to remove the shadow of the branding. You may have to do the whole vehicle to get it to look right. The paint under the branding will be original so it will stand right out..Some part stores have paint popper or air craft paint remover that will cause some stuff to flake right off. This might be of use to you.


I mean this in the nicest way possible. Dont mean to single you out quoting here.

Does anybody read responses before they post or just the first post and then respond?

Its been said by many. Spray a little oven cleaner on it and wipe the letters off with a rag.

So that's the easy way.

You would think the OP responded. "Thanks guys but can someone come up with something more labor intensive and complicated for me to try?" " maybe sanding my doors off? Something? I would really like to make a weekend out of this 20 minute job"


----------



## Theshoemaker (Mar 12, 2009)

3M Heavy duty compound (peach colored), rub in, haze, hand buff, or you can be a hillbilly and clean your oven oops i mean the side of your truck doors with oven cleaner


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

Theshoemaker;1067907 said:


> 3M Heavy duty compound (peach colored), rub in, haze, hand buff, or you can be a hillbilly and clean your oven oops i mean the side of your truck doors with oven cleaner


How did you know I'm a hillbilly?

Thanks for the advice. I may try that next time and give you an honest opinion of which method is better.

I got the advice from the owner of this company. Her husband used to buy lots of used company vehicles but now merged with another landscape company that cares more about image. He, on the other hand, just cared about people and getting the job done for them.


----------



## Kroozin Kooler (Sep 7, 2010)

turfguy87;1065488 said:


> I just purchased a dump and was wondering what the best and easiest way is to remove the previous company name and lettering from the outside of the vehicle. It appears to be raised and painted on lettering.
> 
> Thanks.


Easy Off oven cleaner we used to take our logos off with that when they were painted on now they are all vinyl & we use a heat gun.


----------



## second income (Sep 19, 2010)

oven cleaner


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

I will change my answer to napalm...You may want to run when the letters come off..


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Bajak;1081768 said:


> I will change my answer to napalm...You may want to run when the letters come off..


I was thinking Gas and a Match...But on second thought that would make the paint bubble on the door.....


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

Why not sandblast it?


----------

